# Chime bank for express pay, no monthly fees or credit checks



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I read an article on Chime bank, decided to open an account since my bank was not allowed w Lyft express pay. 

Opened account last week using app, card came today, low and behold the funds were in my account within 10 mins. 

They also give incentives for debit card spending, again no monthly fees. 

You don’t have to deal with nonsense traditional banks pull.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I’ve always had excellent luck with Chime. Plus I love that with regular jobs, I get paid 2 days earlier than everyone else.


----------

